# I think my mind is gone, I feel like my mind is gone. Suicidal,vulnerable,hopeless, tension



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

My anxiety is high and depression is high, I was reading a post of severe mental illness symptom of people thinking the people on TV or net are little people, and now I CAN'T get that out of my head, like all the delusional/irrational symptoms I read online from severe mental illness like Schizophrenic I can't get out of my mind, it's like I worry about those symptoms to the point I think I think them too. You know all the symptoms (I don't want to name) that Schizophrenics believe, I read them, and now I can't get them out of my head like I believe them now, and that gets me depressed, I over sleep, my anxiety latch onto those thoughts, and it scares me, I don't know if i'm gone or not, when My anxiety goes, I feel rational thinking, I can discard them, but when I think about those delusional symptoms I read, and other personal thoughts I had after I recover for months, it comes back because I get depressed for even ruminating about those thoughts. I feel extreme suicidal in my head, I want to end it all, and be at peace in my mind


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

I can relate... totally. My biggest fear is mental illness. But worrying about it feeds it, you know? What I mean is, you worry about it, which leads to anxiety, which leads to more fear, and so on. It's a vicious cycle (or an infinite loop, if you will).

Point is, I can relate. I know a lot of us here can, and you're not alone... far from it.

Keep yourself distracted, try and engage in activities that keep your mind occupied (video games, movies, music, etc.), and try not to research symptoms on the internet. All that does is feed the anxiety.

I've dealt with this for almost 4 years. It's been HELL. But if I can survive it, so can you. I'm no stronger than you or anyone else here.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I know you've probably heard this before, but the fact that you're anxious about something like schizophrenia means your guaranteed sane. You don't have it.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

pennh10 said:


> I know you've probably heard this before, but the fact that you're anxious about something like schizophrenia means your guaranteed sane. You don't have it.


I agree, and this article proving Solipsism is 100% false, not 99% false, but 100% false helps me a little bit.. http://www.humantruth.info/solipsism.html.... But I still feel scared of things, but I feel I can beat it forever


----------



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

This is the weirdest illness. If I didn't have it, I would never believe it.


----------

